# forwarded a port but unable to use it



## Zerios (May 9, 2012)

i'm trying to use VNC as a remote desktop i was told to forward port 5900 in order to connect. but whatever i do i still an error saying that the port is not forwarded.. 


```
Connection test failed.

VNC Server appears to be behind a NAT router with IP address x.x.x.x. You will need to configure that router to forward port 5900 to this computer before you can connect to VNC Server over the Internet.
```











as you can see here the port is forwarded to the server computers local IP.
i have no firewalls active, and no anti-virus software that could be blocking VNC. anyone have an idea as to what might be wrong?


should note i'm on a wireless network, and i've only done this before on a wired connection but it should be the same, or?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

does vnc work from the lan? i.e. from a pc to this server on the same lan.


----------

